# [Hilfe]Chinesische schriftzeichen



## Catcher (13. April 2004)

Hi all!
Ich brauch dringend Hilfe!
Ich möchte  gerne in mein wallpaper chinesische Schriftzeichen einbinden!
Kennt wer ein Tutorial um welche zu zaubern die auch nach WAS aussehen?
oder gibt es einen GUTEN font?
Danke  schonmal
MfG
Catcher


----------



## Consti (13. April 2004)

Mann kann in sein System Chinesisch einbinden. Warte, hier steht, wie es geht.



> Einige Leute haben mich gefragt wie man Windows dazu bringt Chinesisch zu zeigen. Hier ist die Antwort.
> 
> Wenn du Windows 98 oder älter hast, dann brauchst zusätzliche Software. Wenn du Windows 2000 oder höher hast, dann brauchst du keine zusätzliche Software. Ich gebe euch im folgenden eine kurze Anleitung wie man mit Windows 2000 Chinesisch zeigen (natürlich auch schreiben) kann. Vorab zur Beruhigung: alles was du nach meiner Beschreibung machst, macht dein System nicht kaputt und du kannst problemlos wieder zu deiner gewöhnten Umgebung zurück. Es ist auf keinen Fall so, dass du nachher nur noch Chinesisch siehst und du nicht mehr weißt welchen Knopf man drücken muss um wieder auf Deutsch zurückzukommen.
> 
> ...



Dieser Beitrag stammt von gnatix aus dem Dexpot-Forum (Dexpot ist ein klasse Programm für virtuelle Desktops http://www.dexpot.de ).
Weiss nicht, ob ich es hier angeben soll, wegen den Rechten und so!


----------



## Consti (13. April 2004)

Naja, das ist sehr kompliziert. Aber vllt bemühst du erst mal Google und suchst danach:

so zum Beispiel:
http://www.google.de/search?q=chine...ont&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=de&btnG=Google+Suche

Dann findet man u.a.:
http://www.fontworld.net/_de/china.html

Und Pling, da hat man doch schon was!


----------



## Funball (14. April 2004)

Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja auch weiter .....

Chinesische Zeichen


----------



## da_Dj (14. April 2004)

Bei mir waren bei den Schriften/Fonts von Anfang an genug asiatische [Chinesisch, Japanisch, Koreanisch etc.] Schriftarten dabei. Woher auch immer ich die hab  Aber es geht auf jeden Fall ohne Probleme [mit win xp + ps 7.0 damals]


----------



## Catcher (14. April 2004)

Hi
Vielen DANK für die ganen Antworten
habe mal ein bischen "rumgespielt" und dabei ist DAS  rausgekommen.
Wie findet ihr es?
Habt ihr verbesserungs ideen oder Vorschläge zum  weiter bearbeiten! 
Irgendwie  einen rand oder so ?(Sollte schon etwas im Japan stil sein)


zur Info: Das ist  mein erstes komplett in eigen Regie erstelltes PIC
THX
MfG
Catch


----------



## Consti (14. April 2004)

Naja, sagen wir mal so, ich finds nicht schlecht. Bei mir kriege ichs leider nicht ganza auf den Desktop - Windows macht zicken.

Aber wenn ich dir nen Tipp geben darf:

Das Bild ist "nur" 1024 x 768 Pixel gross. Wenn man, so wie ich, einen 17" TFT (nur VGA) anschluss hat - oder sonst einen anderen Monitor, der ne höhere Auflösung als 1024x768 muss das Bild schon gestreckt werden.
Vllt erstellst du das nächste Bild einfach ein wenig grösser, denn ich glaube, dass sich die Auflösungen in nächster Zeit noch verhöhern (cooles Wort, oder) werden und dann siehts vllt nicht mehr ganz so toll aus - aber ansonsten ganz nett!

Dafür gehen die Bilder aber nahtlos ineinander über, wenn man die nebeneinander anordnet - übereinander eher weniger 
War das so geplant?


----------



## Catcher (15. April 2004)

Das übereinander  gehen war nicht geplant ^^ eher zufall
Und die auflösung ios nur  so klein weil ich nur ein bischen "SPIELEN" wollte!
ahbe es auch als 1280x1024 aber mit  geht es eher um verbesserungs ideen!
irgendwie  fehlt da noch was find ich 
Abber danke für dein kommentar
MfG
XZeSS


----------

